# 2019 TN finds



## Jesco11 (Apr 10, 2018)

Got these 9 blacks today in Williamson County.


----------



## bssur (Apr 5, 2016)

Jesco11 said:


> Got these 9 blacks today in Williamson County.
> 
> View attachment 13706


Nice blacks, congrats.
I'm in middle TN, been out twice but normally don't see blacks. Waiting for yellows and grays.
Thinking this weekend will be the start.
Weather is finally getting consistent and rain on Thursday.


----------



## Jesco11 (Apr 10, 2018)

bssur said:


> Nice blacks, congrats.
> I'm in middle TN, been out twice but normally don't see blacks. Waiting for yellows and grays.
> Thinking this weekend will be the start.
> Weather is finally getting consistent and rain on Thursday.


Yeah, was looking at weather and was thinking going back out Fri afternoon and/or Sat


----------



## Buttercup (Apr 5, 2019)

Hi I am in Williamson County and have a great place to hunt. Myself and a couple others are planning to hunt next Tuesday and we would love for you to join us. I have seen loads of mayapples, trilliums, jack in the pulpits are starting to pop, plenty of elms, beech, poplars and hickories.


----------



## Jesco11 (Apr 10, 2018)

Buttercup said:


> Hi I am in Williamson County and have a great place to hunt. Myself and a couple others are planning to hunt next Tuesday and we would love for you to join us. I have seen loads of mayapples, trilliums, jack in the pulpits are starting to pop, plenty of elms, beech, poplars and hickories.


Thanks for the offer, but I've got a small group that hits a few spots. Agree that the signs are out here in middle TN...good luck, post some pics of your finds.


----------



## Buttercup (Apr 5, 2019)

Jesco11 said:


> Thanks for the offer, but I've got a small group that hits a few spots. Agree that the signs are out here in middle TN...good luck, post some pics of your finds.



Lol game on


----------



## Bock (Jan 29, 2019)

Been on a couple of recon trips in Sevier County. Think I have a few spots worthy of consideration. A little different situ than central Indiana, but I'm sure the basics still apply. Hopefully some pics Saturday. Good luck to all.


----------



## Jeff Fabus (Apr 6, 2019)

I live in Cumberland County on the plateau. Going to check a couple of my spots today. Anyone else here on the plateau. Up here we do not have Elms....not sure why. But I have luck near streams


----------



## bladefan (Mar 31, 2018)

Checking in fentress today, it’s still early but who knows?


----------



## Jesco11 (Apr 10, 2018)

Just got back after a few hours in the woods. The 3 of us found around 40 blacks. Williamson County.

Same spot that we hit 4 days prior where we found 9


----------



## Jeff Fabus (Apr 6, 2019)

Found 3 yellows in Cumberland. Just babies very small...Here we go OH BABIES! I let them grow will return in couple of days!!!


----------



## bladefan (Mar 31, 2018)

Jeff Fabus said:


> Found 3 yellows in Cumberland. Just babies very small...Here we go OH BABIES! I let them grow will return in couple of days!!!



Yep word is yellows are popping up on the plateau...


----------



## Jesco11 (Apr 10, 2018)

Hit our same spot today in Williamson Cty. Got 60. Mostly blacks, but also seems yellows and greys starting to pop


----------



## Thomas (Mar 29, 2019)

Did a quick walk about today, no morels but I did get 2 nice oysters. Tomorrow I will get a few hours of uninterrupted mushroom hunting in. Hunting in Carroll county.


----------



## Monique Wesh (Apr 12, 2019)

Thomas said:


> Did a quick walk about today, no morels but I did get 2 nice oysters. Tomorrow I will get a few hours of uninterrupted mushroom hunting in. Hunting in Carroll county.


Any pictures of your oysters?


----------



## Thomas (Mar 29, 2019)

Monique Wesh said:


> Any pictures of your oysters?


Unfortunately I am out in the deep woods here and don't have much of a signal to upload pictures. I will try once I'm back to town and have better service. 

Yesterday, my wife and 2 of my kids found 8 morels, only picked 3 left the others to grow a bit longer. Looking forward to some rain and a bit cooler temps. The season is just starting here in Carroll county Tennessee. I think hunters will do great next week.

I have been finding the morels only in valleys and bases of hills where there is a lot of moisture, organic matter, sand and May Apples. Just about every mushroom I found was within view of May Apples.


----------



## Bock (Jan 29, 2019)

Thomas said:


> Unfortunately I am out in the deep woods here and don't have much of a signal to upload pictures. I will try once I'm back to town and have better service.
> 
> Yesterday, my wife and 2 of my kids found 8 morels, only picked 3 left the others to grow a bit longer. Looking forward to some rain and a bit cooler temps. The season is just starting here in Carroll county Tennessee. I think hunters will do great next week.
> 
> I have been finding the morels only in valleys and bases of hills where there is a lot of moisture, organic matter, sand and May Apples. Just about every mushroom I found was within view of May Apples.


Thomas, are your finds yellows?


----------



## Monique Wesh (Apr 12, 2019)

Thomas said:


> Unfortunately I am out in the deep woods here and don't have much of a signal to upload pictures. I will try once I'm back to town and have better service.
> 
> Yesterday, my wife and 2 of my kids found 8 morels, only picked 3 left the others to grow a bit longer. Looking forward to some rain and a bit cooler temps. The season is just starting here in Carroll county Tennessee. I think hunters will do great next week.
> 
> I have been finding the morels only in valleys and bases of hills where there is a lot of moisture, organic matter, sand and May Apples. Just about every mushroom I found was within view of May Apples.


----------



## Monique Wesh (Apr 12, 2019)

We went out Thursday and saw oysters, devil buckets and lots of May apples so we'll keep checking. I'll post what we saw.


----------



## Monique Wesh (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## Monique Wesh (Apr 12, 2019)

Monique Wesh said:


> We went out Thursday and saw oysters, devil buckets and lots of May apples so we'll keep checking. I'll post what we saw.


I am not sure what these different mushrooms are.


----------



## Thomas (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## Thomas (Mar 29, 2019)

As you can see in the pictures above. My family and I have found a few over the past days. Still deep in the woods, heading back to southern Mississippi tomorrow. So no more mushrooms for us after the morning. It was a good vacation and we found mushrooms, still think next week will be hot for mushrooms in Carroll county Tennessee.


----------



## DougQ514 (Apr 15, 2019)

Jesco11 said:


> Got these 9 blacks today in Williamson County.
> 
> View attachment 13706





Jesco11 said:


> Got these 9 blacks today in Williamson County.
> 
> View attachment 13706


I’m new to morel hunting and live in Williamson county. Can anyone give me some general help with areas I can forage?


----------



## Mooglemike (Apr 15, 2019)

My wife and I are brand new to morel foraging, and spent a few hours today at 3 different spots in Williamson county with no luck. We would love to join anyone on their hunts that know the area. I know that morel spots are jealously guarded, so I dont know how much luck I will have with this request lol.


----------



## ScarlettB (Apr 15, 2019)

Mooglemike said:


> My wife and I are brand new to morel foraging, and spent a few hours today at 3 different spots in Williamson county with no luck. We would love to join anyone on their hunts that know the area. I know that morel spots are jealously guarded, so I dont know how much luck I will have with this request lol.


I was hiking/hunting on my farm in Marshall Co. But I thinking of shaking some bushes here in Williamson Co.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Thomas said:


> View attachment 14660
> View attachment 14664
> View attachment 14662
> View attachment 14666
> View attachment 14668


Always good to see the youngsters out learning the ropes, THX’z for passing the joy of nature on.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Thomas said:


> As you can see in the pictures above. My family and I have found a few over the past days. Still deep in the woods, heading back to southern Mississippi tomorrow. So no more mushrooms for us after the morning. It was a good vacation and we found mushrooms, still think next week will be hot for mushrooms in Carroll county Tennessee.


Thomas, Sure does look like You & the Fam had a Great Va-cay! Take care back home & Thanks for the reports/pics!!


----------



## Jesco11 (Apr 10, 2018)

Tried a few new spots today in Williamson County and came up empty. Went back to normal spot and got 35 ( mix of blacks and yellows). Blacks were fully mature, while some of the yellows looked like they just popped. They're still out there!


----------



## JHall0875 (Apr 1, 2019)

Thanks for pics and update found few black couple weeks ago here in Bristol hopefully today. more then the 10 I found. good luck and happy hunting I've got the bug gotta hit woods lol


----------



## JHall0875 (Apr 1, 2019)

ScarlettB said:


> I was hiking/hunting on my farm in Marshall Co. But I thinking of shaking some bushes here in Williamson Co.


Morels are extremely hard to see especially blacks but when yellows come up which should be now they are much easier to see. I squat down and look all around me and always look behind u because might be under something and u couldn't see from the other angle Dying or no more the couple years dead elm trees best bet. or yellow poplar (tulip trees) but these alive better. Older forest and trees best. old apple orchards are great if not to old Good luck I'm In Sullivan co TN come hunt


----------



## Jesco11 (Apr 10, 2018)

Got 8 yellows at our same spot today. Most seemed fresh... maybe 1 more week left on season here?


----------



## Jacoblarrison (Apr 11, 2018)

Just moved down to Tennessee from Northern Michigan last year. Has anyone ever had any luck in Rutherford County? And if so, would anyone be willing to point me in the right direction to some potential spots? I noticed a lot of the indicators are similar down here, just different species of trees to identify, do trilliums pop up down this way much?


----------



## Jesco11 (Apr 10, 2018)

Found 8 yellows on Tuesday in Williamson County. Most seemed fresh.

Jacob, yes I've seen trillium that were blooming...also the tulip poplar sprouts. Was told these are good indicators for start of morel season


----------



## JessieJames (Apr 28, 2019)

Gonna try and go out in the morning


----------



## JessieJames (Apr 28, 2019)

And start out around cedar forest state park


----------



## June Bugg (May 3, 2019)

Anyone have any luck out by cedar Grove and papers crossroads


----------



## JessieJames (Apr 28, 2019)

June Bugg said:


> Anyone have any luck out by cedar Grove and papers crossroads



You mean Tucker’s Crossroads June Bugg ? Do you live in Wilson county or hunt around here ?


----------



## June Bugg (May 3, 2019)

JessieJames said:


> You mean Tucker’s Crossroads June Bugg ? Do you live in Wilson county or hunt around here ?


I'm near Jackson and Lexington Tennessee. Am I too late this year


----------



## June Bugg (May 3, 2019)

Pakers crossroads


----------

